# Steve NAsh for MVP!!! Kobe who?



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Best record in the league
Best pg in the league this year
Funnest player to watch

=MVP


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

LOL, Kobe probably will win it.


----------



## The_German_Wunderkid (Jan 29, 2003)

I would rather give the MVP to DIRK NOWITZKI!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Best record in the league
> Best pg in the league this year
> Funnest player to watch
> ...


I'm glad a Laker fan likes Stevie! But I am inclined to go along with the *masses* this year on the MVP.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

How did you know I was a Laker fan? You are right, I am a die hard Laker fan, but I love Dallas and Stevie Nash! You guys are lucky because you have the funnest team in the NBA to watch and my favorite player. I would rather watch Steve NAsh then Kobe Bryant. I know that is crazy to most people, but to some who truly understand basketball they will appreciate the artistry and perfection Nash brings to the game.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

You won't find a bigger Steve Nash fan then myself, I've met him a couple times, actually served him drinks before, and he's a great guy, the most exciting point guard in the game. But with that said I would even have to give Kobe the MVP at this point, he's had like 432 40 point games in a row or something now, if the Lakers make the play-offs he's MVP if they don't make the play-offs I can see it going to Kevin Garnett.


----------



## stevenash (Nov 11, 2002)

he gets no credit from anyone, just becasue he doesnt take 30 shots a game or talk trash to everyone. You take nash off the team the mavs dont go anywhere.


----------



## Wink (May 30, 2002)

stevenash, I agree, nobody gives Nashty his due, he is a top 3 point guard in the NBA, and in my opinion he's 2nd only to Jason Kidd, but I don't think he'll be given a shot at MVP just because of all the talent that surrounds him as well as the fact he isn't flat out dominent he just does all the little things that make the team better. I am a huge fan.


----------



## Lakers_32_4ever (Dec 30, 2002)

stevenash, that is a little farfetched. he is most valubale to dallas, but no in the league.


----------



## Raptor Fan 42 (Sep 20, 2002)

Indeed Steve Nash is enjoyable to watch. I enjoyed watching him school Mike Bibby in Sacto last week. He was lightin' it up in OT.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b></b>!
> You won't find a bigger Steve Nash fan then myself


I AM!!! 

CANADA REPRESENTING!


----------



## Duece Duece (Mar 28, 2003)

*Nash for MVP*

Thanks for the April Fools joke.:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## dirk_n_nash_4ever (Mar 23, 2003)

The_German_Wunderkid is totally right. Dirk for MVP, all the way! Kobe's been MVP a zillion times, but admit it, all you die-hard Lakers fans: he's just not what he used to be, eh?


----------

